# Worldmark points/credits on eBay



## rgong (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been browsing some of the auctions for Worldmark on eBay. As I understand it, when you purchase Worldmark points or credits, that's exactly what you're purchasing, and not deeded property. So why do some of these auctions attach a particular property to the auction? E.g. "6000 Worldmark points Las Vegas timeshare", etc.? Even though you're purchasing points, do you still have a "home resort?"


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 1, 2011)

There is no home resort or deed with WorldMark.  The WorldMark eBay ads with a resort are to meet the eBay listing requirements.


----------



## RIMike (Mar 2, 2011)

*Because*

Because Ebay requires it to have a named property with it...so most people use there "home resort" or the resort they mostly use.


----------

